# Richard de Stoutz Nikon collection



## jcdeboever (Nov 23, 2015)

Amazing collection

Nikon F Collection & Typology

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrel (Nov 23, 2015)

He has a lot of classic F stuff!


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 23, 2015)

Unreal collection. Got to show the wife tonight. She gets on me about all my cameras, that's nothing compared to him. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 23, 2015)

you may like perusing this site too.  The "main" menu is at the bottom, and it's hard to navigate but a lot of useful information ==> Version History on Nikon's 50mm Nikkor standard / normal lenses - index page


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 23, 2015)

That guy is Mr. F. F's by year.


----------

